# New headset?



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2016)

So my Tritton is dying (right side is cutting in and out) and I need a new set. 

I'm leaning towards the G.Skill SR910 since the egg has it at $80 but I'm open to other possibilities. 

I needs my surround sound and good quality sound. Something that has a good bass since I listen to metal/rock musics. 

Mic is optional but preferred.

Not trying to spend a whole lot. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2016)

I tried the G.Skill SR910. They sounded okay but not loud enough. Plus they are huge


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2016)

logitech g430 good mix between music + gaming for the price


----------



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I tried the G.Skill SR910. They sounded okay but not loud enough. Plus they are huge


Loud enough as in not hearing everything?



basco said:


> logitech g430 good mix between music + gaming for the price


The reviews on the egg keep saying it has horrid build quality, which has me a bit worried about them.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2016)

You sure you simply cannot fix it... probably just the wire...


----------



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You sure you simply cannot fix it... probably just the wire...


Pretty sure.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2016)

you know the Sennheiser HD518 are only $60 on Amazon. you can buy a USB condenser microphone or Antlion for a little bit more money. that GSkill headset looks even more uncomfortable than the AKG Q701... just saying


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2016)

G930 is also cheap on amazon now... 

Gosh the US prices make me cry sometimes...


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2016)

the chambers on the HD518 are oval, ear pads are suede, drivers are angled so nothing touches your ear. to someone who has never owned a decent pair of headphones it will probably feel like the most comfortable headphone ever. the HD518 have more bass than the HD558 and HD598. the HD558 are a little more neutral sounding and have velour ear pads though.

HD518 seem a lot more promising for $60 lol


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> the chambers on the HD518 are oval, ear pads are suede, drivers are angled so nothing touches your ear. to someone who has never owned a decent pair of headphones it will probably feel like the most comfortable headphone ever. the HD518 have more bass than the HD558 and HD598. the HD558 are a little more neutral sounding and have velour ear pads though.
> 
> HD518 seem a lot more promising for $60 lol



Yea but he wants a multichannel thingy... I agree on your arguments for sure...


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yea but he wants a multichannel thingy... I agree on your arguments for sure...



fair enough.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2016)

Sennheiser PC323D GAME. Comes with a USB DAC that enables Dolby surround, has relatively decent neutral sound quality, and a non s*** mic.

Over ear and open back.


----------



## Zakin (Apr 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Sennheiser PC323D GAME. Comes with a USB DAC that enables Dolby surround, has relatively decent neutral sound quality, and a non s*** mic.
> 
> Over ear and open back.


This, skip around brands that honestly have no place in audio and just seem like they're guessing half the time.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Sennheiser PC323D GAME. Comes with a USB DAC that enables Dolby surround, has relatively decent neutral sound quality, and a non s*** mic.
> 
> Over ear and open back.


A little out of budget for the time being, but I'll keep an eye on those.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2016)

Toothless said:


> A little out of budget for the time being, but I'll keep an eye on those.



Hot damn, they're so overpriced in the US. I got mine for the equivalent of $80 here  had no idea they were in excess of $100 over there.


----------



## Zakin (Apr 3, 2016)

Personally I got some PC360s for 150 used - brand new, and some PC350s for 75. Headphone deals are all over the place. That was like 3-4 years ago as well.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Hot damn, they're so overpriced in the US. I got mine for the equivalent of $80 here  had no idea they were in excess of $100 over there.


How much would shipping across the water be?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 4, 2016)

(I hate double-posting but this needs a little bump. Bump button that locks for 24hrs/per use @W1zzard ?)

So a budget is $100, let's go with that since I'll be getting two paychecks this week.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 4, 2016)

I heard good things about HyperX Cloud 2


----------



## Toothless (Apr 4, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> I heard good things about HyperX Cloud 2


So have I, it's under consideration.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 5, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yea but he wants a multichannel thingy... I agree on your arguments for sure...



Multichannel is just fancy DSP processing...and nothing more...

The only people that do DSP right are Denon and Marantz and the like...  At least they got dedicated CPUs for it that are fast and nice and are higher quality components.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2016)

I recently bought the Logitech g930 and though they are decent, the software is terrible. They have issues with windows 8 and windows 10 for years now and still have not fixed the problems. I used a work around by installing Microsoft's drivers to run the headset and I get the sound output I want now but lose the functionality of the software so it is a win lose situation. I should have returned these but I didn't care enough to make the drive. And really i just wanted them to be louder as I do not care about surround sound and all that jazz.

It's hard to recommend the logitech headsets after this experience. More so when I see threads on their forum from 2013 complaining about this issue (which seems to span several headsets they sold or stills ell.) with no official fix. It is like they would rather just ignore us and our headset issues.

I like owning an actual wireless headset so that is why I buy them. But if you want real quality I would listen to BumbleBee. I have a Blue snowball ICE mic that I use and then any one of my higher end headphones. Much better experience over all those headsets on the market.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't stand wireless because I'm sure to forget to charge it.

Still have my eyes on that 518 though.


----------



## peche (Apr 8, 2016)

Hyperx Cloud 1 & 2 ... 
those bitches are the sh*t lad....

Regards,


----------



## Rockarola (Apr 9, 2016)

Steelseries Siberia V3 would be another good choice within your price range. My ears aren't good enough to hear the finer points between similar headphones (too many years as a bartender), but the build quality is good, the fit is great and the sound is good enough for my worn ears. They are listed at 100$ but I've seen them as low as 50$.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

ATH-M50X
gaming headsets are stupid PERIOD
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec06d-20
if you want quality you buy a good pair of headphones and pair it with a mic


----------



## Toothless (Apr 9, 2016)

Rockarola said:


> Steelseries Siberia V3 would be another good choice within your price range. My ears aren't good enough to hear the finer points between similar headphones (too many years as a bartender), but the build quality is good, the fit is great and the sound is good enough for my worn ears. They are listed at 100$ but I've seen them as low as 50$.


I have the V2's and one side died out on me after a year.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 9, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Loud enough as in not hearing everything?


G.Skill SR910

They sound great. But I could use more volume. They just didn't thump at all. But I am hard of hearing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> you can buy a USB condenser microphone or Antlion for a little bit more money



i was gonna go this way...but the antlion ModMic is way past a little money in my book . (they go for Over $40)  But from what I hear, they and a good pair of headphones is the way to go.


also, i dont know what the Sennheiser PC 320 Gaming Headset were listed @, but now they are $64.00 on Slamazon..


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i was gonna go this way...but the antlion ModMic is way past a little money in my book . (they go for Over $40)  But from what I hear, they and a good pair of headphones is the way to go.
> 
> 
> also, i dont know what the Sennheiser PC 320 Gaming Headset were listed @, but now they are $64.00 on Slamazon..



$40 for a microphone is chi-chi beans. some of the microphones I like I can't even recommend on this forum because they start at $200. you kinda get a lot for $40


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2016)

for me , $60-$80 is "reasonable" headsets cost. anything beyond is frivolous. for me 

those senn's are nice, and @ $65 its a good deal. I own some Senn's and aside from being very comfy, they have great sound. but i cant deny my interest in a ModMic. Im in the market for a headset, as my nephews has basically dies. I figured id get him those PC 320's. He also has a decent condenser mic, made by Blue Mic's


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 9, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I can't stand wireless because I'm sure to forget to charge it.
> 
> Still have my eyes on that 518 though.



They can be charged while being used. It is a non issue. I like wireless because I can move around my house without taking them off.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 9, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> $40 for a microphone is chi-chi beans. some of the microphones I like I can't even recommend on this forum because they start at $200. you kinda get a lot for $40


Shure mics are freakin awesome my lil bro has 2 of them he uses for his youtube vids... he has one that clips on to a headphones as well. Sounds niiiice.
Shure WH20XLR Dynamic Headset Microphone http://www.shure.com/americas/products/microphones/other/wh20-dynamic-headset-microphones and his YT channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/silverboltcoyote/ for samples
He has the USB DAC by shure that allows for XLR mics to connect to a PC.

I think it's this one http://www.shure.com/americas/produ...problem-solvers/x2u-xlr-to-usb-signal-adapter


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2016)

K, screw it. I don't about the surround sound anymore since it's just meh at this point.

I'm stuck between the Sennheiser HD558 and the HD 280 Pro since I'll just use an external mic.

Just going for pure sound headphones now.


----------



## Kursah (May 30, 2016)

No contest then between those two what I know of them, the HD558's are what you should go with IMHO.

Though I should recommend the AKG K553 Pro's from Massdrop, for $120 they're an amazing deal, comfy, super lightweight, sound great, excellent for gaming (very open sounding for closed back headphones), great isolation, easy to tune with EQ, easy to power. Excellent for gaming. They are very straight forward sounding and clear and can be fun as hell to listen to.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone

The drop ends soon and they ship shortly after...well worth the wait IMHO. Worth researching to see if they might suit your needs.

Food for thought.


----------



## Dethroy (May 30, 2016)

Just letting you know that surround sound on good stereo headphones with the aid of Dolby Headphone sounds way better than any multi channel headset will ever do.
The HD558 is a good headphone for its price and can be tuned to sound like the HD598.

I'll just leave this here: *mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide*


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2016)

Kursah said:


> No contest then between those two what I know of them, the HD558's are what you should go with IMHO.
> 
> Though I should recommend the AKG K553 Pro's from Massdrop, for $120 they're an amazing deal, comfy, super lightweight, sound great, excellent for gaming (very open sounding for closed back headphones), great isolation, easy to tune with EQ, easy to power. Excellent for gaming. They are very straight forward sounding and clear and can be fun as hell to listen to.
> 
> ...


Well these new headphones are a gift from a friend and she can't get those before they stop the drop. I'd love them AKGs tho.



Dethroy said:


> Just letting you know that surround sound on good stereo headphones with the aid of Dolby Headphone sounds way better than any multi channel headset will ever do.
> The HD558 is a good headphone for its price and can be tuned to sound like the HD598.
> 
> I'll just leave this here: *mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide*


Soooo tempting. I'll look more into those.


Also for anyone recommending the any HyperX stuff; I have one, and it's plagued with issues. It's the Siberia V2 and while the sound is okay, the actual build quality is just horrid as I've come to find out.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 30, 2016)

I'd get the Senn558 myself. You'll be so happy with that plus a stand-alone mic.

I review products for Newegg and they are sending me a set of Corsair gaming VOID hybrid 7.1 gaming headset. Looking forward to checking these out. Even though I have some good high end headphones I do have to admit that for gaming I enjoy using gaming headsets. I hope these perform better than my current logitech G930's as I have been extremely disappointed with them. Sound sq is good enough but not being able to use any of the built in features other than the mic is a bummer.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> ATH-M50X
> gaming headsets are stupid PERIOD
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec06d-20
> if you want quality you buy a good pair of headphones and pair it with a mic



If I may I actually Own a pair of audio technicas and these are great! Love the M50Xs as well but I hate the stand alone MIC options I had at the time.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H95X98O/?tag=tec06d-20

though im sure OP may have already decided. They have an open back version as well. If you want a bit of a different stage. Unfortunately the colors are static but in my case I dont mind black and gold.


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> If I may I actually Own a pair of audio technicas and these are great! Love the M50Xs as well but I hate the stand alone MIC options I had at the time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H95X98O/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> though im sure *OP may have already decided. *They have an open back version as well. If you want a bit of a different stage. Unfortunately the colors are static but in my case I dont mind black and gold.


Not yet


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 30, 2016)

After going a little nutty looking at headsets I decided on getting a pair of Philips SHP9500 and v-moda's boompro mic. Cheapest decent phones that work with that mic without modifying anything. Plugs right in in place of the cord and sounds/feels/looks better than any of the headsets I saw for a similar price. Runs about $100 for the two on amazon but you can save $5 getting the phones off ebay.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> If I may I actually Own a pair of audio technicas and these are great! Love the M50Xs as well but I hate the stand alone MIC options I had at the time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H95X98O/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> though im sure OP may have already decided. They have an open back version as well. If you want a bit of a different stage. Unfortunately the colors are static but in my case I dont mind black and gold.


have you tried a mod-mic 4.0 ?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> have you tried a mod-mic 4.0 ?



I have not, have you? What do you think of it?


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I have not, have you? What do you think of it?


I am still rocking a 3.0 but its awesome
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T6XUL8S/?tag=tec06d-20
it sticks on with 3m like stuff


----------



## FYFI13 (May 30, 2016)

Check out reviews of Corsair Vengeance 1500 v2 ;-) Plenty of bass, SUPER comfortable even for 8+ hour gaming sesions, 7.1 virtual surround and reasonably good mic (for VoIP/gaming). Also it should perfectly fit into your budget. I use these ones for about two years i think and really can't complain about build quality.


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Check out reviews of Corsair Vengeance 1500 v2 ;-) Plenty of bass, SUPER comfortable even for 8+ hour gaming sesions, 7.1 virtual surround and reasonably good mic (for VoIP/gaming). Also it should perfectly fit into your budget. I use these ones for about two years i think and really can't complain about build quality.


This?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2016)

Toothless said:


> This?



I have a certified factory refurb of the V1 and they are great  1 year warranty too


----------



## Toothless (May 31, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I have a certified factory refurb of the V1 and they are great  1 year warranty too


Keep it up, you're turning my epeen on. 

(explain more pls, i need details)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2016)

went to my local shop online and noticed them, went into store and they came in brown cardboard box with a Corsair sticker on it stating that it was Certified manufacturer refurb.  $44.99 CAN

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=1211_1215&item_id=095265

They also have VOID series refurbs for $99.99 http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=1211_1215&item_id=096297


----------



## Toothless (May 31, 2016)

Hrrrrnnnnggg so good.


----------



## FYFI13 (May 31, 2016)

Toothless said:


> This?


These are V1 i think. Not sure what's the difference but V2 are great. Personally i had to play around with EQ and create few profiles as default ones didn't sound good to my ears but other than that no problems.


----------



## Rockarola (Jun 9, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I have the V2's and one side died out on me after a year.


Sorry to hear that, but it's the only time I've heard about quality issues with Steelseries...I am Danish and might be a bit prejudiced, but I've used Steelseries since they only produced mats, never had any issues (well, their keyboards aren't Gin & Tonic proof, but that is indicative of my problem, not theirs)


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a pair of steeler series V2 I picked up cheap, only had them a couple months but I like them for the money spent. Love the open back, only draw back I see is the cheap looking adjustment strap for your head as it looks like it would wear out. but for $20 I'm happy...........


----------



## Rockarola (Jun 9, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I got a pair of steeler series V2 I picked up cheap, only had them a couple months but I like them for the money spent. Love the open back, only draw back I see is the cheap looking adjustment strap for your head as it looks like it would wear out. but for $20 I'm happy...........


The V2 are the old ones, the V3 improved on the durability (I'm not a Steelseries rep, I just really like their headphones)


----------



## Toothless (Jun 9, 2016)

We decided on the Corsair headset and should be getting it this or next week.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 9, 2016)

Hope you like them as much as I do


----------



## ruff0r (Jun 9, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Loud enough as in not hearing everything?
> 
> 
> The reviews on the egg keep saying it has horrid build quality, which has me a bit worried about them.



G-35 best i have and will Own.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 9, 2016)

Id like to throw my hat in for the Razer Blacksharks. Best headphones for music and gaming and even movies/tv shows. They are the best headphones I have ever bought. Period. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8740YI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Toothless (Jun 12, 2016)

So get this. If you look on the site it's $99 and seems that Amazon is covering the shipping. I just checked the shipping of when we ordered and the damn thing is coming from Japan and won't get here until next month.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 13, 2016)

That's when Id cancel and order elsewhere.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2016)

I feel like @CAPSLOCKSTUCK if he got a truck full of Xeons. This headset is damn good and a huge improvement over my last one.


----------

